# No flounder but some dang big rays



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

Well no flounder but had fun sticking these rays that wouldnt leave us alone everytime we would turn around they was about 10' back. My son ran after them moving them away but they didnt listen and they went on the grill the next day.. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Whole or on the half shell?


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Stingrays are the only things I keep an eye out for since they like to come up behind me when I'm wade gigging. I turn around quite often to see if rays are trailing me.

I would hate to step backwards and step on one of those rays.


----------



## reel sorry (Aug 7, 2011)

Do they really taste like scallops?


----------



## Capt.Kyle (May 7, 2012)

no they dont they have a flavor of their own and its not bad...and if you have never been stung by a ray pray that you never do. it sucks i get hit at least 3 times a year....but last year was the best 7 times in 3 months


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

We have hundreds of these suckers. How do you clean and cook them?


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

Ruger7mmmag said:


> We have hundreds of these suckers. How do you clean and cook them?


We cut the wings off them cut down the middle of the wing making the wing like a butterfly flip it then cut the skin off. Wash off good then stick it on fresh ice for 24hrs wash again. 

When we cube the meat then marinate we use s,oy sauce and sautee in butter for about 3min then flip repeat salt and pepper to taste. That is for the scallop taste ..

On the grill: we use callaways Greek seasoning its in a blue and yellow shaker.. apply with butter then callaways on both sides. Put on grill for about 5min on both sides 

That's some good eats


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Capt.Kyle said:


> no they dont they have a flavor of their own and its not bad...and if you have never been stung by a ray pray that you never do. it sucks i get hit at least 3 times a year....but last year was the best 7 times in 3 months


Not a very smart feller are ya?


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Not a very smart feller are ya?


Thats what I was thinking...wanna borrow my snake chaps next time?

And get a boat...


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Not a very smart feller are ya?


I've lived on the gulf for 40 years and never even met someone who has been stung by a ray. What do you do chase them around and stomp on em? Maybe you need to stop eating ray.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

In regaurds to cleaning rays... Do they have the amonia problem like sharks?
I try to clean a shark or two every year, trying a different technique every time. Have yet to figure out how to get rid of the amonia. Everyone seems to have a tip, but none seem to work. If rays have the same problem, I'm not going to bother gigging a few and cleaning... haha


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

NoMoSurf said:


> In regaurds to cleaning rays... Do they have the amonia problem like sharks?
> I try to clean a shark or two every year, trying a different technique every time. Have yet to figure out how to get rid of the amonia. Everyone seems to have a tip, but none seem to work. If rays have the same problem, I'm not going to bother gigging a few and cleaning... haha


not that I know of. When I clean them I stay about 2 inches away from the main part of the body and begin to cut the wings off. I have never had a bad tasting ray.. knock on wood


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

NoMoSurf said:


> In regaurds to cleaning rays... Do they have the amonia problem like sharks?
> I try to clean a shark or two every year, trying a different technique every time. Have yet to figure out how to get rid of the amonia. Everyone seems to have a tip, but none seem to work. If rays have the same problem, I'm not going to bother gigging a few and cleaning... haha


The secret to sharks is to cut them from the bottom of their jaw all the way down their body and then reaching in and grabbing out all the guts WHILE THEY ARE ALIVE. Then immediately pack it with ice. If you do that, you won't have any trouble with sharks. Typically however, I only take small black tip sharks, 3 footers or so. Anything bigger I just release...


----------

